# Acrylic vs. Glass Tanks



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello all,

Will be posting this in both freshwater and saltwater to get opinions from as many people as possible. So after not having a tank for a while I'm finally getting back into it. Only question now is what type of tank I'll be buying, glass or acrylic. I know there are pros and cons to both, but the main thing I'm concerned about regardless of material is leaking and split seams. 

Here are the two tanks I'm comparing. The glass tank I've got my eye on is a brand new custom Miracles 300 gallon, 3/4" starfire glass, rimless with internal overflow (can be eurobaced and can add reinforced seams) with internal overflow. The acrylic will be made by a hobbyist that's built many tanks like it, about 300-350 gallons, 3/4" acrylic, eurobraced with internal overflow (can add reinforced seams). So almost identical except for material and maybe dimensions.

I want to hear opinions on all differences between the two types (clarity, strength, durability over the years etc.) but as I said, the thing I care about most is durability and strength of the seams. I can deal with one being more clear than another or more easy to scratch but what I can't have is 300 gallons of water on my floor. 

Finally, a little less important but still significant factor is cost. Not of the tanks, those are very close. The moving cost for the glass tank is much higher because I need to pay for the manufacturer to drop off the tank and then again for a moving company to bring enough people to bring it into the house. Estimated cost will be around $600. Plus my patio door is not very wide so a glass tank will have to be put on its side to be brought in which at this size concerns me in terms of damaging the seams or glass because of the stress it places on the bottom facing panel when turned over. The acrylic tank is much easier. It's a lot lighter so half or even quarter the number of people can move it, which means I just need to get 2 more people I know to help me. Even if it has to be turned on its side to be brought in, with less weight I'm not as worried about the stress placed on the bottom facing panel and seams once turned on its side. Might even be able to carry it in without putting it down. In other words a free move not including gas to pick it up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For similar costs of the aquarium in both materials, I would look at warranty of workmanship and if out of warranty, repair costs. Should a seam fail occur in a worst case scenario, glass aquariums are easy to repair/reseal on-site vs acrylic.

Putting a rimless glass aquarium on its side of that size is fine but is a much more delicate task. Depending on the height, if it’s going to be 36”T, definitely add reinforcement vertical ribs in the corners and a bottom EB…it’ll make it a solid aquarium with greater bonding surface area of silicone-to-glass.

Have you considered an on-site build? I know that adds to the cost but you don't have to deal with pick-up, curbside delivery and moving to it’s location.


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Glass tank will be 8ft long, 30" wide and 24" tall. I'm assuming at that height it should be okay to put it on its side even without eurobracing and reinforced seams.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

uu4"T w/ 3/4" glass...no problem carrying sideways to get it through a door but I would worry about deflection of the long vertical panes. Consult with Derek @Miracles and make sure one of their crew is there for the move to supervise your crew on the move in the house as the liability will be on them, not you.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,ve always thought about getting an Acrylic tank, for quite a few reasons such as, it,s lighter so weight would never be an issue which has been an issue for me the last few years, people say they,re supposed to be clearer, now that would be nice, cost is not a factor at all, remember your tank is the cheapest part of your system.

I doubt i,d worry about seems splitting but it happens, i may seriously look into it on my next upgrade.


----------

